# Dental health.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you brush your dogs teeth?
What about water additives?

I am just being curious here.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We don't. I can't even imagine try to brush our dogs teeth.

No water additives

We rely simply on the cleaning benefits of our raw diet. Our girls have pearly white teeth because of it :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothin' wrong with being curious! 

If one were to brush their dogs teeth, they would have to do it at least 3 times a week to be effective AND scrub all surfaces to be complete. MOST people out there wont brush well enough or often enough to make it worthwhile.

With all of that, and knowing that you feed raw, there is 0% reason why you should need to brush your dog's teeth. They do the brushing for themselves when the crunch through all the RMB's! Which is one of the biggest perks to raw :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I used to brush Aspen's teeth with enzymatic toothpaste or dental rinse. And I did it every day so the tarter wouldn't accumulate.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

And yet raw has still done a much better job of cleaning his teeth, hasn't it malluver? :smile:

I have a water additive for my pets' water just because Swoshum (my old cat) has some tartar on her teeth and doesn't like them to be messed with so I add some stuff that's supposed to help a little bit. That reminds me, I bought some dental supplies for her, I should start using those. Darn cat needs to start eating bones!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

although the raw bones from Lucky's diet take care of most of the plaque, i still brush her teeth every night being that she has no problems whatsoever with it. she just lays there and let me do it. probably since I've been doing it since she was just a pup. she loves beef flavor but hates mint flavor lol:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was just being nosy, I always ask our clients if they do it as well.
Our cavalier screamed bloody murder when we tried to brush his teeth, but he is a little bit of a drama queen. 

My spoo was fine with it, I was doing it every day, but I stopped after switching to raw.

My main concern was our clinic cat. He throws raw food on the floor and acts insulted when I present it to him. I am going to be working long and hard on him.
I can't brush his teeth either, he shreds me. 

No, he isn't spoiled, why do you ask???


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> My main concern was our clinic cat. He throws raw food on the floor and acts insulted when I present it to him. I am going to be working long and hard on him.
> I can't brush his teeth either, he shreds me.
> 
> No, he isn't spoiled, why do you ask???


This is not surprising in the slightest. Most adult cats are a hassle to switch to raw, because we all know that cats are stubborn creatures. If it is not in their agenda, they refuse to be a part of it. The thing when switching a cat over is to trick them into thinking it was his idea in the first place or sneaking it into the food he already eats. Slowly adding more and more in until he will eat nothing but raw. BUT with cats, this process can take longer than expected...years even. You can't starve a cat into eating raw like we do with picky eater dogs, cats are WAY too stubborn and would rather die than eat something that they're not used to.... 


ETA: I have to say that I LOVE the "spoo" name you have for your poodle LOL...hilarious!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hehehe spoo!

I think what I might do with His Majesty P.J. is pretend the raw stuff is part of MY lunch.
He's eaten raw sashimi with gusto because he knew it was MINE not his.
Maybe if I leave it in some of his 'scrounging' places (i.e. near my lunch) he might think it is his idea.

The biggest reluctance I have with this is I have to pay for P.J.'s food out of pocket, when really, he should be a clinic expense. C'est la vie!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Meh...the amount that a cat eats is nothin' compared to a dog...chump change to us LOL. When we have ~400 pounds of dog to feed, 8 pounds of cat isn't a whole lot :wink:

And I totally agree that you should make it seem like its yours....that will for sure, possibly work :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> And yet raw has still done a much better job of cleaning his teeth, hasn't it malluver? :smile:


It sure has!! Even when I brushed nightly, somehow he started getting a little bit of tarter on the back lower molars. Darn kibble... :tongue:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used the beef flavored tooth paste and also those finger thingys! Not so great! :frown:
Oh I forgot in the general dogs discussion I had a link ~Do you brush your dogs teeth! You can also look at this!


----------

